# CD/T vaccine



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Hubby bought the GoatVac CD/T vaccine made by Colorado Serum Company. As far as I know, none of our goats have ever received this vaccine. We know to inject 2ml/cc.

What is the best location to inject? Any tips?

The bottle says to repeat the dose in 3-4 weeks. My question is that our older pygmy mix may be about 55 days bred. Will it hurt her to give her a third dose 30 days before kidding . . . or should I just hold off on giving her the first dose until 2 months before kidding?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Fiasco Farms says to vaccinate pregnant does 4 weeks before kidding. I would say vaccinate her because it won't hurt.

Boy, I should read :roll: A 3rd dose, I'm not sure.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Most folks inject SQ in the hide by elbow. Some in the fatty part of the shoulder.
Wherever you put it, remember exactly where as CDT usually leaves a nice lump even if you've rubbed the site vigorously after injection.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with nancyD... on location spot... just make sure... you don't go all the way through the skin....and inject it all over the hair.... :doh: 

If a goat ..has not had it before....give it a 2cc shot ... then I believe ...it's 21 to 28 days later... give it again... :wink: 

as mentioned...by SterlingAcres.. if you have a preggo doe ...then she needs to be vaccinated 1 month before kidding... if she never had a shot ...I would give her one...at 3 months along ..then 21 to 28 days later....give another one.....the last dose ...will be on schedual... at 4 months along stage... which is a month.. before kidding.... the baby will be protected... :greengrin: 

Hope this helps..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kids-n-peeps said:


> Hubby bought the GoatVac CD/T vaccine made by Colorado Serum Company. As far as I know, none of our goats have ever received this vaccine. We know to inject 2ml/cc.
> 
> What is the best location to inject? Any tips?
> 
> The bottle says to repeat the dose in 3-4 weeks. My question is that our older pygmy mix may be about 55 days bred. Will it hurt her to give her a third dose 30 days before kidding . . . or should I just hold off on giving her the first dose until 2 months before kidding?


hold off and wait till she is 1 month before kidding so that you dont have to do a third dose -- no it wont hurt her but why waste it

I use the shoulder - right shoulder is the first dose, left shoulder is the second dose. Thats just how I do it


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

should add the reason, if someone feels that lump if youve written down the date & location you have proof that its not some weird unaccounted for lump.
(besides I can never remember where I put it myself!)


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

should add the reason, if someone feels that lump if youve written down the date & location you have proof that its not some weird unaccounted for lump.
(besides I can never remember where I put it myself!)

great advice, nancy d, thank you!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I always use the fat pocket between the neck and shoulder. Have yet to get a lump there. As other said do it one month prior to kidding. kids should also get the vaccine at 4 8 and 12 weeks.
beth


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Okay - because I am easily confused, which option is preferable for a pregnant doe who has NEVER had a CD/T vaccine and therefore needs 2 doses?

A: give pregnant doe first vaccine 2 months prior to kidding, her second dose one month prior to kidding
or
B: give pregnant doe first vaccine 1 month prior to kidding, second dose 28 days later, which will probably fall right when the kids are born

I'm thinking Option A is what everyone means, but I want to double-check!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

option A :thumb:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I always give mine in the hip. I pintch the hip or fatty area and give the shot. Remember, beval always up. Oh and I never like to give it in the neck. You never know if you are going to hit any major veins or arteries. Plus you can do nerve damage with the right drug or stick.


----------

